# Speculation on the relationship between Melkor & Sauron



## Palantir (Jul 17, 2018)

I want to hear the community's perspective on the dynamics of the relationship between Melkor & Mairon (Sauron). It has been stated that the Orcs did not love their servitude to Morgoth, rather they feared and hated him. Can the same be said for even the most powerful among the servants of Morgoth?
Specifically regarding Sauron, would his relationship with Morgoth be one founded on fear? Love? Hate?

What would the intricacies of this relationship be? Would their relationship more resemble that of master & slave? Pupil & Instructor? Craftsman & Apprentice? Sage & Initiate? Big brother & little brother? Would there have been any warmth between the two? Would they be unceasingly loyal to each other, or was their bond one of deceit and ensnarement? Even if the relationship is not reciprocal, what would each feel about the other?

It has been said that in every work of Melkor, the Morgoth upon Arda, Sauron had played a part. Even from the beginning it seems Melkor layed his bonds upon Sauron.

Feel free to speculate about any chronological period of their relationship, from the Marring of Arda all the way until the War of Wrath, and even after - When Sauron went amongst the Numenoreans and turned them wholly away from the allegiance of their fathers, and towards the dark worship of Melkor the Morgoth of the world.

I will wait to hear some responses, and ponder about my own thoughts, before posting.


----------

